# While I was gone



## QuickSilver (May 24, 2016)

One thing hubby and I did was join Weight Watchers!   Seems to be working..  Hubby has lost 28 pounds and I have lost 21...  all since the end of February.  Of course we have been very strict with following the program..  Hubby has only 7 more pounds to lose until he gets to his goal..  I have a bit more with 29 to go.  It's a struggle, but with my 50th high school reunion coming the end of September, I've been motivated!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Wow!  Well done both of you!


----------



## Jackie22 (May 24, 2016)

Very good, QS, I lost 30 pounds on WW a few years back, it is a good program.


----------



## AprilT (May 24, 2016)

Kudos to you and hubby,  good going!


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2016)

Well done QS and is it now time for a new avatar?


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 24, 2016)

Thanks...  I have a really long way to go though..  29 pounds by September 24th  is the goal..


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

You can do it!  You've proved you can already!  Congrats!


----------



## Debby (May 26, 2016)

Congrats QS!  I have also heard that it's much harder for women to lose weight than it is for men.  Hormones or something so if so, you deserve even more 'kudo's' than your husband!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

I weighed in last night with only a 0.2 pound loss...  and I was very very "good" this week even consuming less than my allotted calories..  I think my body has slipped into starvation mode and is conserving weight..  I need to follow the program and increase my intake.. at least that's what the leader told me.   I find it hard to believe but I will.. if only to prove them wrong.   I will BET you that if I eat everything WW says I should I will have a gain next week..  We shall see.   I'm a bit discouraged at this point.


----------



## Warrigal (May 27, 2016)

When you don't drop weight it can be useful to see if you have dropped any inches. Take your waist measurement weekly and chart it. You can do the same with your thigh and neck.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> When you don't drop weight it can be useful to see if you have dropped any inches. Take your waist measurement weekly and chart it. You can do the same with your thigh and neck.



Hi Warri!    Nice to "see" you again!!    I know that I have dropped lots of inches..  I feel it in my pants and how easy it is to zip them up..  I also know that I have lost a lot of weight in my "chest"..  (read boobs)...   Which is a really good thing because the girls were way too heavy..   lol!!    I can feel the weight coming off there and the improvement in my back.


----------



## Warrigal (May 27, 2016)

Good to see you active again too.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Good to see you active again too.



Thanks... and planning to stay far away from the political section..  My views are not appreciated.. that I know.. Besides.. I have other outlets for that sort of talk if I feel the need to expound.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Thanks... and planning to stay far away from the political section..  My views are not appreciated.. that I know.. Besides.. I have other outlets for that sort of talk if I feel the need to expound.


I sure know what you mean QS!


----------

